# Remember 'Star Trek'



## Michael. (Sep 5, 2014)

.

DeForest Kelley tours "Star Trek: 
.



http://www.youtube.com/embed/1UvlqGcE-S0

.​


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2014)

That video is very poor quality , it's also almost 25 years old. Deforrest kelley was 70 while narrating this in 1990, he died in '99...15 years ago..


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 5, 2014)

From the movies:


----------



## oldman (Sep 5, 2014)

I was only a Trekkie for maybe 2-3 years. I also liked "Lost In Space."...................."Danger, Will Robinson."


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 5, 2014)

oldman said:


> I was only a Trekkie for maybe 2-3 years. I also liked "Lost In Space."...................."Danger, Will Robinson."


That's OK, Bill Shatner was a Trekkie for 3 years too....much later he learned to like it.


----------



## Michael. (Sep 5, 2014)

.




Remember this song.?

http://www.youtube.com/embed/FCARADb9asE




.​


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 5, 2014)

View attachment 9518


----------



## Ina (Sep 5, 2014)

My hubby, refers to the Star Trek characters as if they were real. I know ... I know, they are real! Yeah right. :tapfoot:


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 5, 2014)

Original Star Trek Theme Had Words.

http://geektyrant.com/news/2010/9/2...g-originally-had-lyrics-and-here-they-ar.html

THEME FROM STAR TREK
MUSIC: ALEXANDER COURAGE
LYRICS: GENE RODDENBERRY


BEYOND 
THE RIM OF THE STAR-LIGHT 
MY LOVE, 
IS WAND'RING IN STAR FLIGHT. 
I KNOW 
HE'LL FIND IN STAR-CLUSTERED REACHES 
LOVE, 
STRANGE LOVE A STAR WOMAN TEACHES. 
I KNOW 
HIS JOURNEY ENDS NEVER 
HIS STAR TREK 
WILL GO ON FOREVER. 
BUT TELL HIM 
WHILE HE WANDERS HIS STARRY SEA 
REMEMBER, REMEMBER ME!


----------



## Warrigal (Sep 5, 2014)

Meanderer said:


>



Brilliant!!!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 5, 2014)

Meanderer...you outdid yourself with this one. Amazing.


----------

